# As a meat eater, do you ever feel guilty about eating meat?



## KateNicole

I'm curious as to how people from other countries view the slaughter of animals for meat.  I'm sure no one _enjoys _it, but I have noticed that the way it is viewed in general can vary greatly from country to country and region to region.  Some people are able to view it as simply a part of the cycle of life, while others, even though they do consume meat, get squeamish or repulsed when they consider the details.  I, for example, grew up eating chicken all my life, knowing that someone had to kill it in order for me to eat it.  At 22-years-old, when I accidentally saw a chicken killed in a tianguis, I was so repulsed I started to shake and thought I would faint or vomit.  I honestly think that even if I had walked past chicken vendors in a tianguis every day of my childhood, it's not something I would have learned to be able to look at.

If you are a meat-eater that lives in an enivornment where it would be possible to survive on a meatless diet, do you ever have any reservation about the slaughter of animals, or is it a completely non-issue for you?


----------



## danielfranco

Oh, miss Kate... I am a shameless carnivore. After all, I live in the vicinity of Cow Town. Everything is cowboy around here, and it's a culture of (among other things like "dip" and ten-gallon hats) weekly weekend BBQ cookouts... Which is also a very Northern Mexican thing to do, actually.

When I was a child my father let me watch the butchering of the fatted piglet in a small hamlet in the south of Mexico. It was rather awful, I must confess. But that same afternoon we had some "chicharrones" (pork rinds) from the same piglet, and it was delicious!!
But DFW is a very metropolitan area, so it'd be completely possible for me to turn vegan without much trouble. There are vegetarian food stores in many locations, and even restaurants have vegetarian choices in their menus...



The idea has never crossed my mind.


----------



## coconutpalm

What an interesting question!
Yes, this kind of though has come to my mind for one or two times.
I don't shake when seeing chickens slaughtered. I suppose I won't even when I am seeing bears, tigers or something being slaughtered, but I won't feel happy about killing these wild animals, or sometimes feel angry!
Oh, in the chickens' case, I think it's sort of cycle of life. 
There's an interesting article in ancient Chinese about this issue (Men of virtue don't go into the kitchen), I will try to find its translation (which is most impossible). With any luck, I'll post the link; if I can't find it, I will return and try to express it in my own words.


Edit:
The origial Chinese is like this: 见其生,不忍见其死,闻其声,不忍食其肉,是以君子远疱厨也
The "men of virtue" referred here is not being hypocritical, but because they take sympathy with the animals killed.
Translation: If you have seen the animals live (in the kitchen), you will not be hardhearted enough to see it killed; because you have heard it singing (calling, etc), you will not be stonehearted enough to eat its meat. Therefore, a man of virtue will not step into the kitchen.
Here "man of virtue" has a much broader meaning in China, but that's the best I can manage. Sorry.


----------



## KateNicole

Perhaps if the animals took a bullet to the head and died instantly, I wouldn't feel guilty.  Knowing they feel pain like we do, I feel really barbaric when I think about it.


----------



## .   1

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Perhaps if the animals took a bullet to the head and died instantly, I wouldn't feel guilty. Knowing they feel pain like we do, I feel really barbaric when I think about it.


I do not know what you saw that was so traumatic and I am sad that what you saw did make you feel bad but not all people are the same and it is possible that you saw somebody having a bad day or something.

I have been involved in the killing process since I was a kid in the bush and every single instance of animal slaughter I have ever witnessed or participated in was scrupulously gentle to the animal right up to the point of death and that is always quick and clean.

An animal slaughtered under duress builds up waste products in the meat.  The meat is tougher and more stringy and I believe that I can taste the difference in some supermarket meat.

I prefer to take responsibility for my actions as much as I possibly can and I prefer to use responsible butchers.

Unless in dire need I would not be able to consume an animal that had been slaughtered in a cruel manner.

.,,


----------



## KateNicole

. said:
			
		

> Unless in dire need I would not be able to consume an animal that had been slaughtered in a cruel manner.


That can be extremely difficult in the US.  A lot of the meat comes from animals that never even leave the cage that is barely larger than they are, and the workers at the meat processing plants are so stressed that they cannot kill the animals correctly.  At least in many other countries, the majority of the meat comes from animals that lived freely at one time.


----------



## danielfranco

I just remembered a scene from a book by Douglas Adams. I think the book is "Mostly human". After many adventures, the protagonists arrive back in Earth (oh, yeah, it's one of those hitchhiker books) in the possession of a credit card with stupendous amounts of credit, and install themselves in a very posh hotel. The cheeky one orders room service and asks that the concierge create and endow a foundation for the protection of ALL WHALES, but that he should also buy and deliver as much pâté de foie gras as possible.
The other nerdy guy tells him it's disgusting, doesn't he know how they force-feed the geese to get huge livers out of them?
The cheeky one answers:
"You can't f*cking care about everything!"

My point being, you can't care about everything... But if this is something you care about, then it's not difficult to effect a change in yourself and abandon meat. You'll probably be healthier, too, by all accounts.


----------



## Bonjules

I do recognize that we are part of Nature and have evolved like everybody else; part of that was ingestion of meat. About that I do not feel guilty; the way we go about it, yes. 
To harm and inflict pain on any organism is a sad thing; the industrial meat raising/killing process is cruel and leaves the animals utterly terrified (to condemn 'bullfights' and eat supermarket meat always appears as Grand Hypocricy to me). Whenever you can, you should do your own raising/killing in a responsible manner or avail yourself of meat thusly gotten. Refuse to participate in a cycle of cruelty and abuse, even though it might cost you more.


----------



## stephyjh

danielfranco said:
			
		

> I just remembered a scene from a book by Douglas Adams. I think the book is "Mostly human". After many adventures, the protagonists arrive back in Earth (oh, yeah, it's one of those hitchhiker books) in the possession of a credit card with stupendous amounts of credit, and install themselves in a very posh hotel. The cheeky one orders room service and asks that the concierge create and endow a foundation for the protection of ALL WHALES, but that he should also buy and deliver as much pâté de foie gras as possible.
> The other nerdy guy tells him it's disgusting, doesn't he know how they force-feed the geese to get huge livers out of them?
> The cheeky one answers:
> "You can't f*cking care about everything!"
> 
> My point being, you can't care about everything... But if this is something you care about, then it's not difficult to effect a change in yourself and abandon meat. You'll probably be healthier, too, by all accounts.


 
Actually the book is "Mostly Harmless," which is the total of what the hitchhiker's guide says about Earth after Ford Prefect's years of research. Yep, I'm a geek.

If a person feels guilty about eating meat, go veggie. I was vegetarian for several years, although for different reasons, and it's not that hard. But as for me, I don't feel a bit guilty. I've killed animals myself, and it's in a butcher's best interests to kill the animal quickly and cleanly to prevent wasting anything. But let me ask the original poster, do you do any kind of agricultural work? Are you familiar with what it is you're criticizing? I understand that the first time a person sees an animal killed can be upsetting. However, you need to understand that not all meat producing farms treat their animals badly, and not all meatpacking plant employees are "so stressed that they can't kill the animals correctly"--what's your source for this statement? Do you work in that industry?


----------



## djchak

My mom's a pesco-vegetarian...she eats fish, and mostly eggs to get protein (animal, obviously).

But honestly I will never be a vegetarian. I don't think killing animals is any more reprehensible than killing plants.

I pretty much agree with stephyjh.  As long as the animals are raised and treated in a humane way, and killed in a humane way, I don't care.

I DO care about the conditions that the animals are housed in...but the way to go about it for me is to enforce the laws we have here, and let a free press have access to any violations....so I do agree that any abuse should be shown on the news a lot more, with graphic pictures.


----------



## Sallyb36

If we didn't eat meat then the animals that we eat wouldn't even live.  We farm our food nowadays, we don't catch it wild any more.


----------



## Sallyb36

Tried telling this to my 14 year old son, but he insists on being vegetarian.


----------



## KateNicole

stephyjh said:
			
		

> Are you familiar with what it is you're criticizing? I understand that the first time a person sees an animal killed can be upsetting. However, you need to understand that not all meat producing farms treat their animals badly, and not all meatpacking plant employees are "so stressed that they can't kill the animals correctly"--what's your source for this statement? Do you work in that industry?


 
I'm not criticizing everyone that works in the meat industry or anyone that eats meat--I'm just saying that for me, it is ia difficult issue. As far as the workers that are so stressed that they can't kill the animals correctly, I have actually seen video footage from a pro-vegan website. The sheer volume of animals they must kill every hour overwhelms them and leads them to not "completely" kill every animal (which means it dies a very slow and miserable death as it works its way down the conveyor belt) and it talks of pigs being thrown into pots of boiling water to finish them off. I think after watching the video, it's almost impossible to not feel any guilt. Obviously not all animals are killed in this manner, but not all meat in the US comes from some sort of a rural farm as opposed to a factory. Some people may find the website to be a bit fanatical, but the video doesn't lie and is very difficult to watch. Factory-style meatpacking plants are quite common in the US and come under fire constantly. I don't really see how anyone could compare them to a family farm or a more non-industrialized way of obtaining meat. I will provide you many links to the info later this weekend. Sorry, I just don't have time to research it right now. And finally, the point of my original post, as well as this one, isn't to convert anyone to vegetarianism. The above points are just examples as to why I feel guilty at times about eating meat.
EDIT:  I think if I post the link to the video of the meat processing plants, it will be viewed as propaganda and disrupt the original question of my post.  I'm not attempting to stop anyone from eating meat; I'm just wondering if other people feel guilty about it.  If anyone wants links to the videos (which are very graphic) and make _me_ feel guilty, just PM me.


----------



## cesarynati

yup.

I sometimes think, no I'm not gonna eat a poor animal, (for example I couldn't eat rabbit or horse meat) But then again a burger just tastes oh-so-good as does a "catalan" a common breakfast in Spain (serranop ham sandwich with grated tomato)
But if I think about what I'm eating I feel guilty as hell as I am an animal lover.


----------



## djchak

You mean they wouldn't be domesticated, correct?

There's no point trying to get someone to eat meat. 

Unless they come from a certain genetic background where they have health problems without it.

A lot of younger vegetarians simply do not like the texture of any meat. 


They can get by with eggs, cottage cheese, and some of the typical soy/qourn products though.

Oh, to the best of my knowledge, Qourn is not sold in the US.


----------



## Sallyb36

You mean they wouldn't be domesticated, correct?

I mean they wouldn't even live here in the UK, we wouldn't have wild cows and sheep running around the place.  The land would be used to farm whatever we ate instead.

He doesn't eat eggs either!  And he doesn't like nuts, so I tried to make him eat meat for as long as i could so that he gets his 1st class protein (he's a growing lad!)  He eats pulses and quorn tho' so I guess he'll live.


----------



## Brioche

Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> He doesn't eat eggs either! And he doesn't like nuts, so I tried to make him eat meat for as long as i could so that he gets his 1st class protein (he's a growing lad!) He eats pulses and quorn tho' so I guess he'll live.


 
You don't need to eat meat to get 1st class protein. You can mix your vegetable proteins. Beans on toast is a simple example.
Does he like cheese, milk, custard, ice-cream or yoghurt?
I bet he'll eat a chocolate cake, even though there are eggs in it!

Personally, I have no trouble eating meat.
When I was younger, I helped my parents kill hens and pluck them, and later we ate them. 
My father also slaughtered his own sheep, and I helped cut the meat and pack it for the freezer.
I also trapped rabbits and ate them.
We did not kill our cattle, but took them to a local butcher. He only ever killed one animal at a time, so there was no smell of blood to upset the beast. The meat we grew ourselves was always better than from any shop, and we knew what our animals were eating.


----------



## djchak

Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> You mean they wouldn't be domesticated, correct?
> 
> I mean they wouldn't even live here in the UK, we wouldn't have wild cows and sheep running around the place.  The land would be used to farm whatever we ate instead.
> 
> He doesn't eat eggs either!  And he doesn't like nuts, so I tried to make him eat meat for as long as i could so that he gets his 1st class protein (he's a growing lad!)  He eats pulses and quorn tho' so I guess he'll live.



I assume you are giving him B12 and Calcium supplements...right?


----------



## Sallyb36

multivitamins and protein drink, not calcium supplements because he drinks a lot of milk!  Yes, I told him he was depriving the baby cows, but that didn't make any difference!!


----------



## hohodicestu

Hi,
 

*There are a lot of rumors about eating meat. A friend of mine told me that some cultures are not allow to eat meat because they think that a cow could be the reincarnation of their ancestors; so of course they don’t want to eat their grandpa or grandma…jajajajajaja. However, I eat meat three times a week and I like it very much. While I’m eating meat, I sometimes think about all these “rumors”, but most of the times I just enjoy the meals without thinking about anything.*


----------



## petereid

I never feel guilty about eating meat which has been raised for consumption or hunted ethically. I do not approve of inhumane rearing methods or hunting purely for fun. I do not consider trapping with snares and steel leg traps, humane as there is virtually no method of guaranteeing which type of animal is caught or how it will be caught. I have seen too many chewed off legs in snares and gin traps. 
I happily eat road-kill, there's a recipe for everything. I draw the line at pedestrians and car passengers.


----------



## zena168

I've watched my grandmother kill a live chicken before. And I've learned since then to never befriend your food before dinner. I also saw a boiled egg with a baby chick’s black eye sticking out of the egg white (I wanted to vomit at that moment). Do I feel guilty? I felt like a sinner but I can’t help it. I consume a lot more meat than normal people. The older I get the more I realize how much I’m addicted to the meat from those dead animals’ corpse. From what I hear is that a vegetarian diet can stunt the physical growth of children or adolescents. So it is not recommended for children without proper nutrition plans. 
A friend of mine turned vegetarian after she retired at a much older age. It takes a lot of work, cash and knowledge to be a healthy vegetarian. Humans are natural omnivores, we need meat!! In order to replace meat you have to balance yourself out with a lot of expensive supplementary pills (zinc is one of them I think). And everyone else has to make accommodations to your diet. It is most inconvenient to be a vegetarian. I tell myself the lies of the Buddhist karma system. That these animals are reincarnated as fowls to pay for the sins of their previous life. So by eating them, I’m doing them a favor by finishing their sentence early and sending them to reincarnate as human again. I know, it sounds so selfish and silly but quitting is just too hard!!!

P.S. Never cheap out and try to cook a lobster yourself. Unless you want to see pieces of meat all squirming like a gecko's tail.


----------



## caravaggio

en realidad yo soy todo un troglodita, como todo lo que me sirven y lo disfruto mucho considerando ademas no todos tenemos ese privilegio y QUE LA MAYORIA, no tiene nada que comer.

In fact I am a troglodyte, I eat everything what it serve to me and I enjoy much considering in addition all do not have that privilege and THAT the MAJORITY, does not have anything to eat.


----------



## Suane

zena168 said:
			
		

> It takes a lot of work, cash and knowledge to be a healthy vegetarian. Humans are natural omnivores, we need meat!!


 
These are very relative statements. If people need meat, there is a question of what sort of meat- there are plenty of them outside- if we are natural eaters of meat, we should have some natural devices to catch and kill the source of meat- as far as I'm concern, the only "meat" that I would be able to obtain myself would be worms, bugs, snail, larvae or maybe suffocated chicken (with my hands) and maybe scavenged meat.

To the original question- I felt guilty about the conditions, in which the animals live and also about ecological problems, so I became vegan. 
I also have sister, who feel somewhat guilty (although only after she sees some graphic images, or read something about it), and then she always says, that she doesn't eat it so frequently, mainly chicken, fishes...etc.

I also heard my friend, who after the car fully (literally) filled with poor chickens passed by our bus, said that it looks horrible, but on the plate it looks good. 

And I also think that it depends more on individual, if he/she feels guilty, than on the cultures (although there may be some differences).

And please, stop spreading common misconceptions about vegetarian and vegan diet- the protein can be easily obtain from legumes and nuts, for example. You do not need calcium supplements, you just have to eat certain vegetables, fruits and nuts, seeds. And it isn't expensive, when you buy unprepared food and then prepare tasty, healthy dinner at home.


----------



## zena168

To Suane:
Jane Goodall's research of the African Chimpanzees (supposedly one of the closest DNA matches to our specie) and Baboons has shown that termites and meat were a normal diet.  Course meats are not as easy to come by, and surprisingly, Chimpanzees and Baboons both knew how to hunt.  I’m not going to go in details to how they hunt but they’re smarter than you think.  Sure men have lost much of our animal advantages.  “If you don’t use it, you lose it!”  We traded it for something else as we evolved.  I respect your lifestyle but Homo sapiens consume meat naturally on average.


----------



## Suane

zena168 said:
			
		

> To Suane:
> Jane Goodall's research of the African Chimpanzees (supposedly one of the closest DNA matches to our specie) and Baboons has shown that termites and meat were a normal diet. Course meats are not as easy to come by, and surprisingly, Chimpanzees and Baboons both knew how to hunt. I’m not going to go in details to how they hunt but they’re smarter than you think. Sure men have lost much of our animal advantages. “If you don’t use it, you lose it!” We traded it for something else as we evolved. I respect your lifestyle but Homo sapiens consume meat naturally on average.


 
I read about it, but the only thing I said, is that I myself would not be fast or skilful enough to catch anything like cow or a pig (that's why it would not be fair for me to eat it).

Also as far as I know, chimpanzees meaty diet mostly includes RAW meat from Columbus monkey infants taken from their mothers - so should we all eat that? People are not the same as chimpanzees. We could also said that we should eat the same as gorillas do. But again, people are not gorillas.

Sorry for offtopic, it was just a response.


----------



## Mr Chu

I follow the rule my grandpa taught me: "Never eat something you won´t dare to kill"


----------



## Mr Chu

These are very relative statements. If people need meat, there is a question of what sort of meat- there are plenty of them outside- if we are natural eaters of meat, we should have some natural devices to catch and kill the source of meat- as far as I'm concern, the only "meat" that I would be able to obtain myself would be worms, bugs, snail, larvae or maybe suffocated chicken (with my hands) and maybe scavenged meat.

In fact we do have such skills, they may not be evident a the first look but  maybe we can call them: hability to learn, culture, technology development, social organization, etc., that are things human beings are genetically programmed to do


----------



## zena168

It can be any small kill they can get their hands on.  Columbus monkeys, wild piglets, or baby baboons (as much as I could remember).  They don’t need fangs or claws to hunt and nor does human.  Columbus monkeys were targeted more often because it’s more convenient.  It is also known that carrying a human baby in the presence of adult Chimps is absolutely dangerous.  Human beings are not so different than monkeys, we just evolved differently.  I wouldn’t say that we’re so different about our most primitive nature.  It’s amazing how much hierarchy and politics also affect the chimps’ own communal life as well.  
 
Mr. Chu:
I confess I'm a wimp that can't kill what I eat, but just curious?  So what do you kill??


----------



## cuchuflete

*As a meat eater, do you ever feel guilty about eating meat?*

No, I do not.


I have seen many Disney and National Geographic movies of
animals hunting and devouring one another.  It doesn't look particularly "humane".  I watched one of the neighbourhood foxes kill a hen recently.  I'm sure the hen knew terror, in whatever manner hens are able to know such things.

Oh, but that's a fox.  It cannot buy alternative foods at the grocery store, so it instills terror in its innocent victims, tears them to pieces, and swallows their flesh, still warm and bloody.  Humane? Survival?

Anthropomorphism is less comfortable than eating meat.


----------



## Ana Raquel

Suane said:
			
		

> if we are natural eaters of meat, we should have some natural devices to catch and kill the source of meat-


 
besides, if we were natural eaters of meat we would salivate seeing the dead animal, raw meat still in the animal, not prepared in small pieces at the supermarket, but we don't, on the contrary, we have to cook the small pieces adding vegetables to make them to taste as vegetables and adding species and salt to hide the natural taste of the animal flesh. 

Even when we eat sushi the pieces are conveniently prepared and with lots of rice.

Apart from that, the distinction we make among animals is strange. Killing some of them is widely accepted  while killing our dog would be a crime, and we can kill ants without remorse but we take care of wild animals in extinction danger. It would seem more coherent to respect every kind, wouldn't it?


----------



## Ana Raquel

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Anthropomorphism is less comfortable than eating meat.


 
no te entiendo, Cuchuflete


----------



## tvdxer

No, I almost never feel guilty when eating meat.  It's just not wrong.

However, I do try to avoid fast food and the like partly due to some of the processes they use (e.g. CAFO).


----------



## Ana Raquel

Hi Tvdxer, let a comment, not to upset you, just to use the opportunity to speak about differences, other cultures and so, please 



			
				tvdxer said:
			
		

> No, I almost never feel guilty when eating meat. It's just not wrong.


 
it may be not wrong for you. 
Other people from other cultures and even other people from the same culture as you consider it really wrong, for different reasons too, in the case of Jains, for instance, in another culture, their Ahimsa principle --non violence prevents them to damage any living being, of western people for health, or for respect to the animal kingdom, or for preserving the environment avoiding exccesive production or even for aesthetic reasons ...


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Honestly, I don't feel guilty at all. It is an issue I don't even think about. It's natural that animals eat other animals. It's true, though, that the way animals are treated, especially chickens, is horrible.
But there are people who say they are vegetarians and they eat eggs. Chickens are mistreated to lay more eggs too, don't they feel guilty about that?
I don't like meat at all. I rarely eat chicken, I try to avoid veal, I don't eat pork unless it's ham or bacon. The only meat I like is lamb. I love fish and seafood though.


----------



## tvdxer

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> Hi Tvdxer, let a comment, not to upset you, just to use the opportunity to speak about differences, other cultures and so, please
> 
> 
> 
> it may be not wrong for you.
> Other people from other cultures and even other people from the same culture as you consider it really wrong, for different reasons too, in the case of Jains, for instance, in another culture, their Ahimsa principle --non violence prevents them to damage any living being, of western people for health, or for respect to the animal kingdom, or for preserving the environment avoiding exccesive production or even for aesthetic reasons ...



If they think it's wrong, then it's wrong for them.

However, that does not make it objectively wrong.


----------



## .   1

tvdxer said:
			
		

> No, I almost never feel guilty when eating meat. It's just not wrong.
> 
> However, I do try to avoid fast food and the like partly due to some of the processes they use (e.g. CAFO).


Can the first part of your statement be read to mean; 'No, I sometimes feel guilty when eating meat.  It's just not wrong.'?

.,,


----------



## Victoria32

KateNicole said:
			
		

> I...At 22-years-old, when I accidentally saw a chicken killed in a tianguis, I was so repulsed I started to shake and thought I would faint or vomit.  I honestly think that even if I had walked past chicken vendors in a tianguis every day of my childhood, it's not something I would have learned to be able to look at.
> 
> If you are a meat-eater that lives in an enivornment where it would be possible to survive on a meatless diet, do you ever have any reservation about the slaughter of animals, or is it a completely non-issue for you?



I am a meat eater, and grew up seeing chickens slaughtered for our Sunday dinner, and was never particularly bothered.

However, my father was from the UK, and ate much less meat than my mother (a New Zealander) found normal... although there are vegans and vegetarians here, New Zealanders are generally heavy meat eaters. 

After watching a Dr Who story (The Two Doctors) I felt like turning vegetarian (which was apparently the writer's intention!)


----------



## mytwolangs

djchak said:
			
		

> so I do agree that any abuse should be shown on the news a lot more, with graphic pictures.


 
Oh, look around hard enough (almost sans effort) and you can find on the web how some animals are treated to gain their products. You don't want to see that... 

Carnivorous animals would eat humans without a second thought.
Do you think cattle would pass up a chance to eat a human if they had the physical means to do so like the teeth of a Grizzly? Most certainly not. They would fight Jeffery Dahmer for a bite of human.
I don't feel real guilty. It is nature. Nature is cruel.


----------



## gaer

I don't eat meat. It's a personal choice based on many things.

I am not bothered in the least by people who do eat meat.

But I do find it curious the way we divide animals into "cute" and "not cute". It's okay to eat a pig, but a cute little kitty-cat? 

G


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I feel no guilt whatsoever at eating meat we or our neighbours have raised ourselves and killed humanely, or that the neighbours have hunted (in the fall we enjoy venison from time to time).

I feel tremendous guilt at eating animals or products from factory farms, although sometimes when we are entertaining a lot of people I will buy those products.  Perhaps this is why our menu when entertaining is leaning more and more towards the vegetarian side.

Thousands of dogs and cats are euthanized and their bodies dumped in North America, when for many cultures they are a perfectly acceptable source of protein.  Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## Mr Chu

Mr. Chu:
I confess I'm a wimp that can't kill what I eat, but just curious?  So what do you kill??[/quote]

I used to be a hunter


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Mr Chu said:
			
		

> So what do you kill??



On my own, I just kill chickens.  With help, I kill ducks, geese, turkeys.  Anything larger and I'm just an assistant.  I hate it.  I can and do skin, pluck, gut, dismember .... but killing never gets any easier.  On the other hand, I think every person who eats meat should know how it's raised, killed, and butchered.

(I do kill animals that have been fatally injured on the highway with whatever's available .... usually a hammer or a plastic bag with no holes, depending on the size of the animal.  Not pleasant at all.)


----------

